# squirrel dog help



## russel man (Aug 27, 2009)

hi i just got a 4 month old mtn cur pup and i wana make her into a squirrel dog but she seems thaat she just wants is my attention cuz i showed her a caged squirrel and she just came to me didnt even bother to look at it how can i fix this problem


----------



## curs12 (Dec 24, 2010)

I can probably help ya with your question ! In my opinion your pup is just a pup don't push it teach it the basics, like come, load all that and then worry about hunting it a ton and sq's and stuff later, i don't push um much till a year old, mt curs are a different dog you don't wanna rush um or they can get wierd etc....Where did you get your pup ?? i'm in minnesota also thanks Rick


----------



## EB22 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm new here to the forum but I would say just stick with the basics on training when the pup is only 4 months old. I typically wait for a year with the pup and the basics until I start to "train" them.


----------



## bigriks300 (Feb 8, 2011)

what they said. Work on perfect obedience right now, come to call , load, sit, stay for extended time; this last is very important if you are stalking squirrels.

My pup is two and he's still a bit wild, will climb any thing like a cat.
Yeah, he was 10 feet up that tree before i could say spit.
Obedience first and foremost.


----------

